# Silvrettastausee  ----  Infos Benötigt



## wobbler (13. September 2006)

hallo zusamen --- 

#c bin nächste woche am silvretta stausee und brauche angelinfos ... köder ruten technik - fischbestand... angelkarten sind vorhanden..


----------



## havkat (13. September 2006)

*AW: Silvrettastausee  ----  Infos Benötigt*

Moin wobbler!

Angelkarten soll man lt. I-Net Recherche an Mautstellen bekommen.

Zum Angeln dort, kann ich dir nix sagen.
Ich war vor "Äonen" mal dort (nicht zum Fischen).

Hochalpiner See, von kalten Gletscherbächen gespeist. So sieht er auch aus.

Türkisfarbenes, sehr kaltes und sehr nährstoff/nahrungsarmes Wasser.

Tippe mal auf alpinen (kleinen) Seesaibling. Vielleicht Seeforelle?


----------



## Urmeli (13. September 2006)

*AW: Silvrettastausee  ----  Infos Benötigt*

Hallo,

Silvrettastausee wird von vielen kleinen Bergbächen und der Ill die aus dem Ochsentalgletcher entspringt gespeist. Die Bielerhöhe (Silvrettasee) liegt auf 2032m Höhe auf dem Scheitelpunkt der Silvrettahochalpenstrasse, im Hochmontafon an der Grenze zu Tirol. Ich muss zugestehen, dass ich schon mehrere Male dort war habe auch den See zum x-Mal umrundet usw. habe aber komischerweise noch nie dort geangelt aber den petribrüdern schon oft nachgeschaut und mir immer wieder gesagt das nàchste mal angelst du auch hier. Hier aber ein paar Informationen über das Angeln : 

" Das Gebiet um die Silvretta-Bielerhöhe ist auch ein Paradies für Hobbyangler. Angler können Fischerei-Tageskarten (Ausgabe an Personen ab 18 Jahren) für den Vermuntsee, Silvrettasee und Kopssee bei den Mautstellen der Silvretta-Hochalpenstraße erwerben. Jugendliche (12 - 18 Jahre) nur unter Aufsicht. 
Gäste ohne Gästekarte: EUR 20,00
Einheimische/Gäste mit Gästekarte: EUR 15,00
Preise gelten pro Tag und See - pro Tag dürfen nur 4 Fische gefangen werden."

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass ich die meisten Angler an der Linken Seite des See's gefunden habe, und zwar direkt hinter dem Steindamm, dann beim Einaluf des Wasserfalls ( erstes Viertel des Silvrettarundwegs) auf der Linken seite und im Berich des Einlaufs der Ill , an der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Bielerhöhe (Mitte des Rundwegs) im Eingang zum Ochsentalgletscher. ( von Bielerhöhe dem Wanderweg zur Wiesbadenerhütte folgen) Die rechte seite ( mitte bis talsperre) ist schwieriger zu beangeln da die hänge ans Wasser sehr Steil sind.

Gefangen wurden Saiblinge und diverse Forellenarten.

Wenn du vom Bodensee anreist, geht's über Schrunz, St. gallenkirch , Gorthipol, Gaschurn, Partenen rauf zum See. In Gortiphol kann ich dir nach dem Angeln die Pension Rüdigier empfehlen (Muntafuner Stoebli). Wenn du dort einkehrst, sag die Luxemburger schicken dich und lassen Grüssen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein bischen helfen

Bis der tage #h 

Urmeli


----------



## wobbler (16. September 2006)

*AW: Silvrettastausee  ----  Infos Benötigt*

urmeli.... auch dir danke für die vielen infos....

was mich noch interessiert ist die angelmethode.... mit weitwurfschwimmer ...und hegene oder wurm und in welcher tiefe wird dort gefischt... sind kunstköder erlaubt ?  darf ich vom boot aus fischen ?


----------



## wobbler (26. September 2006)

*AW: Silvrettastausee  ----  Infos Benötigt*

also
sonntag waren wir am see ...
ich fing 2 forellen und 1 saibling 2 mit wurm und den saibling mit 3 maden - 2m tiefe eingestellt. und am wasserfall gefischt - am besten scheints beim bootssteg zu sein .... dort wurde mehr gefangen - ansonsten herrliches wetter toller see... aber xtra zum angeln hinfahren...nicht zu empfehlen , da fast nur besatzfische mit typischen merkmalen ..


----------



## storell (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Silvrettastausee  ----  Infos Benötigt*

Hallo zusammen,

etwas spät meine Antwort, aber evt. wird sie nochmal gebraucht 
Im Vermuntsee, Silvrettasee und Kopssee sowie der Lünersee werden Besatzforellen gefangen  Eigner Laich ist da oben nimmer ( alle Seen um 2000 Meter ). Das fischen ist mitunter zwischen 1 und 2 meter tieffe auf Pose OK, aber eine Glaskugel bringt den besseren Erfolg .
Mann kann auch tiefer fischen ( 10 Meter und mehr ) da sind dann die grossen ( nicht immer ). Die Seen werden ab und an zum Füllen der Krafwerke abgepumpt, dann geht fast nix, ausser evt. noch auf Grund ( und das können schon mal vom Ufer aus 20 meter und mehr sein  )
Zu der Reihe der 4 Seen der Illwerke gehört noch der Rote Stein. Das ist ein kleiner Baggersee mit dem selben Besatz. Dazu kommen aber auch REALE ! Bachforellen  Der See ist ein recht kleiner See , wo ich aber immer Spass und Fanglimit erreichte. Ein oder Zwei ( oder 3 ) Hechte sind da auch, und die gilt es wenn wenn einen erspäht hat zu fangen.....
Der Rote Stein liegt bei Vandanz, wenn man von der Autobahn abfährt Richtung Silvretta Hochalpenstr. kommt man direkt dran vorbei. Die Mittlere tiefe sollte beim fischen zwischen 2 und 3 Meter liegen. Beste Köder in der Früh ( 8 bis 9 uhr ) Tauwurm. Dann ansich Bienenmaden , die gehen meiner Erfahrung nach besser als die normalen Maden.
Auch mit Twister ( kleine ) in Grün/gold und Rot gint es gute Bisse. Die Twister aber auf Langschänkligen Haken ziehen ( weit rauf ) da die Biester immer nur am Schwaz zupfen sonst und ihn abbeisen ( 4 mal schon passiert ).


Gruß

Stephan


----------

